# Thinking about restoring a 2002



## fettmann (Oct 29, 2011)

I found a guy selling a rough 1975 2002. He wants 1100 but I am sure I can get it for 700. I am able to work on my e46 without a problem. My question is are these beauties hard to restore? I am sure it's expensive, but I just want to make sure I'm not out of my league. Also is there a wiki out there for this car?


----------



## t2112 (Jan 8, 2012)

You ever get that 2002? Im in same boat. Have an E46 to drive and play with but was looking at a 2002 for a project just not sure about parts and finding help from people who know the car.


----------



## jmanscotch (Aug 27, 2009)

Not really a wiki for the cars, but a very knowledgable site with great information is BMW2002FAQ.com

Plenty of NOS and aftermarket parts for them, would be a great project car.


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

Not hard at all, I'm working on one now. Parts are not that expensive and fairly easy to find, especially if you're looking at a "newer" one and you DIY. The most important thing to look for is rust, that is what kills the budget


----------



## JimboSoCal57 (Mar 3, 2008)

I enjoyed restoring my 2002. I think they are an easy car to work on. Some parts though are no longer available. My advise is to find the most rust-free example you can. Not having to replace body panels can keep the cost of restoring to a more reasonable price. Keep us posted on your progress!!


----------



## alfabmw1 (Jun 23, 2010)

I noticed this is an older thread, but here are my thoughts. I have never restored a 2002, but I am planning on it. I have restored an Alfa Romeo Spider. As others have said the major issue is rust, and your ability to repair it. If you have to have it done by a shop, it will get very expensive.
If you are able to cut out old metal and weld in new on your own, you will be ahead of the game. After that the fun begins, collecting missing pieces and working on the mechanicals.
Look carefully at the known problem areas for rust; rockers, fenders, shock towers,trunk (gas tank and spare tire well). I understand that a sun roof car may be more susceptible to frame rust, more knowledgeable members feel free to correct me on that.


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

OP, did you ever buy the '02?


----------



## alfabmw1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hermes said:


> OP, did you ever buy the '02?


nope, although about a week or to after the seller lowered the price by 350 bucks, so I decided I would take a chance.

Unfortunately I emailed him a few days after he relisted, so I missed out on it.

The search continues...


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

*Before and after*

I bought a 2002 on a whim...started a do it yourself restoration...and then lost my mind and did a full off frame restoration. It took two years and was a great experience and a lot of fun.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Maven, nice job. Looks gorgeous! I've been toying with the thought of doing a 2002 or a 240Z. Can't find the right one yet.


----------



## alfabmw1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Very nice work! I hope to be able to the same.........someday


----------



## 99M3E36vert (May 10, 2012)

I've got someone local who's got a mostly restored 2002 that still needs some engine work and body and interior are looking great. Bet I can get you a deal on it. PM for more info. It's well past your previous range of junker level pricing but by no means is it not a great buy. You'd be saving yourself a ton of extra cash with most of the restore done and still be able to put your own sweat and stamp on things.


----------



## bimbox (Jan 14, 2012)

Like the guy says, someone else's restoration basket case is almost always a bargain, compared to starting from scratch, on what at first seems to be a cheaper car. Parts add up real fast.

Before buying any of these classics though, make sure you drive a good one. I loved driving my 2002, piece of crap though it was. Years later, while I owned my 325e, I had the opportunity to drive a own-owner, beautifully kept '75 2002. Whoa, had BMW ever improved its sports sedans in the intervening ten years. The old car really was not that nice. Be prepared for a distinctly vintage ride, if you do tackle a restoration of this beloved milestone model.


----------

